# albon dosage



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm treating one of my rescues w/albon for coccidia. I always remember the frequency to be once daily for 5 days. Yesterday I brought the fecal to a new wildlife ctr & was told to use the albon two times daily...can anyone confirm which is the correct frequency?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Leslie,

Think it depends on the format. When I had it from the vet, it was in a butterscotchy liquid format, he told me how much to draw and syringe down the throat. Since then, I bought some from NEPS that is in a liquid format that is added to the water and left out all day. What exactly do you have??

fp


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the butterscotchy liquid & I know the dosage is .14 by syringe.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Leslie, I was told to do it once a day @ that dose rate.

fp


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks so much fp. I will do the same...have a great night!


----------

